# cocaine - help



## bluntmaster9 (Aug 26, 2008)

So i'm trying to re-rock the coke. and i have asked another website and people told me "that means u make crack" blah blah --- no i'm not making crack, i'm not cooking anything. 

plain and simple. i want to take this powder shit and turn it into a chunk.. the way it usually comes. I know there is a way to do it, because half of or most of the shit that comes in chunks has been re-rocked. some where along the lines. - People get a little more excited when they get a single rock for a ball. 

how is it done? step-by-step. is there any websites? 

thanks!


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 26, 2008)

You need a press... coke is a bad bad bad drug .. But will get you a lot of pussy


----------



## gangjababy (Aug 26, 2008)

why are you asking this on a growing forum?? blow is in powder form because it has been cut with god knows what. Do yourself a favor and flush that shit down the toilet, nothing good can come of it.


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 26, 2008)

if your shit is already powdered its been stepped on a few times .. You'll need a press for sure


----------



## jsn9333 (Aug 26, 2008)

that means u make crack


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 26, 2008)

i dont know a site but it can be done.
Yea u aint makin hard unless u cookin.
Y u wanna rerock it tho
this is a grow forum so i'm not gonna tell u how just that it can be done


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 26, 2008)

He wants it to look like it is a fresh chunk that was broken off a key..


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 26, 2008)

jsn9333 said:


> that means u make crack


Naw he just wants to make it look like it came off the 16. U gotta whip it to make the hard


----------



## bluntmaster9 (Aug 26, 2008)

gangjababy said:


> why are you asking this on a growing forum?? blow is in powder form because it has been cut with god knows what. Do yourself a favor and flush that shit down the toilet, nothing good can come of it.


 
i get some raw diggidies. prob. 65 - 70% --- i cut it.. and i want it to look the way i got it.. thats all


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 26, 2008)

bluntmaster9 said:


> i get some raw diggidies. prob. 65 - 70% --- i cut it.. and i want it to look the way i got it.. thats all


 raw is 98% your shit was cut 5 times before you got it ........ I used to deal that shit 15 yrs ago .. its bad news


----------



## bluntmaster9 (Aug 26, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> i dont know a site but it can be done.
> Yea u aint makin hard unless u cookin.
> Y u wanna rerock it tho
> this is a grow forum so i'm not gonna tell u how just that it can be done


 
why would u do that to me?? --- send me a PM if u want. and if you read the subtitle under the HALLUCINATARY forum you will see that the first thing it says is.... ANYTHING EXCEPT MARIJUANA... cocaine is not a hallucinatary substance but it is NOT marijuana. so i believe that this was the correct place to ask.... 


thanks


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 26, 2008)

bluntmaster9 said:


> i get some raw diggidies. prob. 65 - 70% --- i cut it.. and i want it to look the way i got it.. thats all


U tryin to flip it? flip away but like vette said it's bad news if u aint got the heart for it


----------



## bluntmaster9 (Aug 26, 2008)

so pretty much there is a few ppl on here that know how to but arn't going to tell me?


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 26, 2008)

I told you you need a press...


----------



## plantsman (Aug 26, 2008)

man, you wanna cut 60/70% already sh*t stuff then re-press it (which is all it is, pressed back into a ball) so people think its pure coming to them in a rock from a street slanger... well F me.
If you got people stupid enough to believe that then just sell em fu**ing glucose. It'll be better for them as I can assure you COCAINE HAS NEVER IMPROVED ANYONES LIFE!!
If your getting high on your own supply then you are going only one way and that is straight through the door of addiction and believe me, man, I should know.
Do what you want with your life. But remember if your doing that 3/4 times a week. You WILL get hooked.
Good luck in your life man...


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 26, 2008)

if your doing it 3-4 times a week your already hooked


----------



## Woomeister (Aug 26, 2008)

I know how, but it would seem that the consensus is to leave you in the dark...


----------



## bluntmaster9 (Aug 26, 2008)

plantsman said:


> man, you wanna cut 60/70% already sh*t stuff then re-press it (which is all it is, pressed back into a ball) so people think its pure coming to them in a rock from a street slanger... well F me.
> If you got people stupid enough to believe that then just sell em fu**ing glucose. It'll be better for them as I can assure you COCAINE HAS NEVER IMPROVED ANYONES LIFE!!
> If your getting high on your own supply then you are going only one way and that is straight through the door of addiction and believe me, man, I should know.
> Do what you want with your life. But remember if your doing that 3/4 times a week. You WILL get hooked.
> Good luck in your life man...


 
i dont do it... at all - i have some one else try it for me before i buy it.. some one that HAS been doing it for 20 years. ---- AND any one who thinks they get coke that is more than 80% pure.. i'm going to laugh at.. do your research. the avg. cocaine found in new england is only 58% pure.. IN CHUNK FORM... it comes from colombia CUT... pure cocaine is a PASTE that requires cut to make it into the powder... 

trust me i have done my research on this shit. thank you though for you honest opinion.. i appreciate it


----------



## bluntmaster9 (Aug 26, 2008)

well thanks for all the help every one... korvette has helped me the most by saying 

"get a press" -- which honestly hasn't helped me a whole lot.


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 26, 2008)

u trying to run play on ya switches thats y i wont help u. U can actually google it n find if u really need to do it.
Ya girl been stepped on a couple times like someone said n u wanna rerock it n try to serve somethin thats straight bs.


----------



## gangjababy (Aug 26, 2008)

stop bitching, what do you expect from a growing forum??


----------



## bluntmaster9 (Aug 26, 2008)

DEA, Drug Information, Cocaine Price/Purity Analysis

truth: the Anti-drugwar Trends in Average Cocaine Purity (1981 - 2002)

Table PPP-7 part (i). Purity of cocaine products at retail level, 2003. Minimum, maximum and average purity (percentage)

Yahoo! Canada Answers - What is the average purity of cocaine these days?


i just found these websites off the top of my head.. two min ago ---- all suggest no more than IF YOUR LUCKY 75 % ANY WHERE IN THE WORLD... nvm your area...


----------



## edux10 (Aug 26, 2008)

I think you have to get it wet agian and then let it sun drt for a few days. I know what you are trying to do. I will ask around and find out.


----------



## bluntmaster9 (Aug 26, 2008)

listen guys... i'm not serving B.S. - no one bitches about it when it comes the way i give it.. in powder after i touch it. ALL I WANT TO DO... is take the same shit i'm serving... in powder form and turn it into chunks. 

if no one wants to help, fine. there are plenty of ppl who will help else where... 

and thanks to alll who didnt throw in the bull shit talk about '' your an ass hole for serving bull shit things'' what does it matter to n e of you anyway?? NONE OF YOU LIVE NEAR OR DEAL WITH ME. 

peace


----------



## bluntmaster9 (Aug 26, 2008)

edux10 said:


> I think you have to get it wet agian and then let it sun drt for a few days. I know what you are trying to do. I will ask around and find out.


 

thanks....


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 26, 2008)

bluntmaster9 said:


> DEA, Drug Information, Cocaine Price/Purity Analysis
> 
> truth: the Anti-drugwar Trends in Average Cocaine Purity (1981 - 2002)
> 
> ...


Okay not tryin to grill u but u doin research etc? U have no business flipping at all.


----------



## bluntmaster9 (Aug 26, 2008)

gangjababy said:


> stop bitching, what do you expect from a growing forum??


 

i dont know where you are but i'm NOT IN THE GROWING FORUM ... i'm in the hallucinatory substances forum.... which is set up for ANYTHING BUT WEED..


----------



## bluntmaster9 (Aug 26, 2008)

dude i been flipping since i was 16 i'm 22. i did numurous school reports on the shit ... i will send you a copy of my SR. final report that is 10 1/2 pages long if you want to read it.


----------



## bluntmaster9 (Aug 26, 2008)

i dont even do the drug. it's all about money.


----------



## bluntmaster9 (Aug 26, 2008)

i dont care if the shit is 10% pure.. if i'm makin money and they are happy WHO CARES?


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 26, 2008)

bluntmaster9 said:


> i dont know where you are but i'm NOT IN THE GROWING FORUM ... i'm in the hallucinatory substances forum.... which is set up for ANYTHING BUT WEED..


Okay but still bra u tryin to run game on ya switches tho. If not u would leave it as is, they know u cut it. You tryin to up da price cause u rerocked it.. Am I right?
Pple grillin u because if u dont know this kinda stuff u shouldn't be doin it..


----------



## moon47usaco (Aug 26, 2008)

You stick in it your... Ok i wont say it...

Crack head... =P

"I never $%^& with the coke i only smoke the sweet *sinsemilla*"


----------



## bluntmaster9 (Aug 26, 2008)

and i'm not talking shit to ANY ONE.. i'm just frustrated that every one's concern is what i should and should not be doing... i asked a question that to SOME OF YOU is simple to answer and wont tell me the answer because people are concerned i dont know what i'm talking about, doing, or trying to do.


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 26, 2008)

bluntmaster9 said:


> dude i been flipping since i was 16 i'm 22. i did numurous school reports on the shit ... i will send you a copy of my SR. final report that is 10 1/2 pages long if you want to read it.


I dont need no report.
U mean to tell me u been flippin fo 6yrs n u dont know this?
My lil bro dont sling girl but even he knows his shit.


----------



## moon47usaco (Aug 26, 2008)

You are in the WRONG forum man... =[


----------



## bluntmaster9 (Aug 26, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> Okay but still bra u tryin to run game on ya switches tho. If not u would leave it as is, they know u cut it. You tryin to up da price cause u rerocked it.. Am I right?
> Pple grillin u because if u dont know this kinda stuff u shouldn't be doin it..


 
i'm not upping the price at all.. i jus want to re rock it. plain and simple. i dont need to up the price i dont need to do anything different... psycologically people think it is better when it comes in chunks... am i right? when in reality it could be better powder sitting right next to it.


----------



## bluntmaster9 (Aug 26, 2008)

yes 6 years and i dont know.... i have never been interested in it and never cared... it was a thought that i wanted to pursue and here i am pursuing.


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 26, 2008)

bluntmaster9 said:


> i'm not upping the price at all.. i jus want to re rock it. plain and simple. i dont need to up the price i dont need to do anything different... psycologically people think it is better when it comes in chunks... am i right? when in reality it could be better powder sitting right next to it.


yea.. so u tryin to get mo switches by doin it which =mo money..
Listen to vette he told u how to do it just not the whole way.


----------



## edux10 (Aug 26, 2008)

IT seems like everyone dont know what they are talking about. This kid is asking a simple question, no on know, and you start badgering him. Not cool.

He is asking how to make coke from powder back to rock hard like off the key. If you don't know don't respond.


----------



## bluntmaster9 (Aug 26, 2008)

what ever.. i'm straight i dont care. i will find out else where. it's just sad that every one's concern is that i dont know what i'm doing.. whether i do or dont.. no one will answer me.


----------



## edux10 (Aug 26, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> yea.. so u tryin to get mo switches by doin it which =mo money..
> Listen to vette he told u how to do it just not the whole way.


Actually there is no press involved. Maybe to make it into a key but to make it hard again, no press needed. Sorry to burst your bubble.


----------



## bluntmaster9 (Aug 26, 2008)

edux10 said:


> IT seems like everyone dont know what they are talking about. This kid is asking a simple question, no on know, and you start badgering him. Not cool.
> 
> He is asking how to make coke from powder back to rock hard like off the key. If you don't know don't respond.


 
the first intelligent thing i read all forum long. jesus it takes a rocket scientist sometimes. huh?


----------



## bluntmaster9 (Aug 26, 2008)

mane2008 -- seems like you know and just dont want to say... - if you feel like telling me please PM me or post it.


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 26, 2008)

bluntmaster9 said:


> mane2008 -- seems like you know and just dont want to say... - if you feel like telling me please PM me or post it.


idk how to do lil bits only onions ite if you got onions or mo i'll pm u.


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 26, 2008)

edux10 said:


> Actually there is no press involved. Maybe to make it into a key but to make it hard again, no press needed. Sorry to burst your bubble.


he can do it like that of he wants theres many ways edux


----------



## edux10 (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh, right on. I am more knowlageable about growing than coke like Im sure you are the same way. Just help the brotha out and let him get on his merry way.


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 26, 2008)

edux10 said:


> Oh, right on. I am more knowlageable about growing than coke like Im sure you are the same way. Just help the brotha out and let him get on his merry way.


ima help him.I didnt want to cause i thought he was running game.


----------



## bluntmaster9 (Aug 26, 2008)

thanks. and yes... any where from half onions to onions depending on the day


----------



## bluntmaster9 (Aug 26, 2008)

PM me if u feel the need to help


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 26, 2008)

whas the need for a PM...but that shit in the open!


----------



## rush2112 (Aug 26, 2008)

I used to deal it about 20 years ago and mine was at least 90% pure...It's BAD SHIT...stay away from it if you respect yourself...nothing but bad can come from it eventually...it ruins peoples lives...i've seen it first hand...don't be an idiot. I was lucky. Stick with WEED...It's non-addictive


----------



## rush2112 (Aug 26, 2008)

stay away from that SHIT...I could tel you stories that would blow your mind...It's bad news and dosn't belong on a weed site


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 26, 2008)

rush2112 said:


> I used to deal it about 20 years ago and mine was at least 90% pure...It's BAD SHIT...stay away from it if you respect yourself...nothing but bad can come from it eventually...it ruins peoples lives...i've seen it first hand...don't be an idiot. I was lucky. Stick with WEED...It's non-addictive



NEIL PEART IS A GOD ... Awesome drummer .................+ rep for your advice and name


----------



## pappysmears (Aug 26, 2008)

I do the coke about 4 times a year and I'm not the addictive personality so it works for me. I can keep an 8 ball in my drawer for about 9 months to a year before it's gone. I use it to keep me up or going if need be not to just do it to be a confident prick.

I'm almost positive you cannot remove the crap that's been added without being a chemist and using step to separate it and lots of times you need to know what's been added to take the right step to remove it. The other method to make it 100% pure is to mix it with baking soda and water to get a rock......that's is called crack. Maybe you can shred the crack. The baking soda mixes with the pure coke while all the rest of the stuff added dissolves into the water.

If someone stated this before me I apoligize since I skipped over a couple pages.


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 26, 2008)

bluntmaster9 said:


> PM me if u feel the need to help


i pmed u
be easy on that shit. sound like u doin a lil bit of dirt, shit is risky idk bout the uk but in atlanta shit aint nuthin to play with.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 26, 2008)

dont sound dirty to me....


sounds like he just want to give his customers that fresh off of 16 feel


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 26, 2008)

Here, maybe one of the guides on the left will help.Cocaine - Frequently Asked Questions - The Good Drugs Guide


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 26, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> dont sound dirty to me....
> 
> 
> sounds like he just want to give his customers that fresh off of 16 feel


by dirt i mean slingin at a ite level. I call it doing dirt.
pple will pay mo tho cause they do feel that they getting it chopped right off the 16.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 26, 2008)

oh yea he will be breaking bread!


----------



## Rick James (Aug 26, 2008)

Your evil becasue you sell crack. All of my friends died from crack no i don't have any friends. You are going to hell because you want to make a rock. Just quit smoking crack  or ur gonna die like all my old buddies stick to the reefar  also just throw away all your powder because its bad you know?

Also, i did not know that we had a crack smoker on the forums this is very alarming.

Just get blazed  Crack dealers will die of overdose you know. Don't eat anymore rocks.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 26, 2008)

reading is fundamental


----------



## bluntmaster9 (Aug 26, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> dont sound dirty to me....
> 
> 
> sounds like he just want to give his customers that fresh off of 16 feel


 
Thanks - I'm not trying to do anything dirty... i'm not adding anything that i wouldnt normaly besides maybe acetone.. that evaporates, and i'm not changing the weight of the product .. i dont think.

My intentions are to make the custies think it's better than it is... when in reality it is the same stuff that they are happy w to begin with and have been getting all along, except with no chunks. IT'S good for business. and... thats not even out of control i flip it for a month TWO TOPS and then stop for 3 or 4 .. and i dont do it.


----------



## bluntmaster9 (Aug 26, 2008)

Rick James said:


> Your evil becasue you sell crack. All of my friends died from crack no i don't have any friends. You are going to hell because you want to make a rock. Just quit smoking crack  or ur gonna die like all my old buddies stick to the reefar  also just throw away all your powder because its bad you know?
> 
> Also, i did not know that we had a crack smoker on the forums this is very alarming.
> 
> Just get blazed  Crack dealers will die of overdose you know. Don't eat anymore rocks.


 
CRACK?? ur fuckin crazy man. think about what u just said....


----------



## TrailerTrashed (Aug 26, 2008)

Bro. most here are right , that sh*t is poison. You already know that though. I sold coke for many years and made lots of money. Also did lots of time. Careful homeboy, its a dog eat dog world. Having said that, perhaps i can help ya re-rock your girl. You need a "bonding agent". Around here you can buy it in a spray form at the local head shops. For making re-rock a press is not necessary. The final pressing can be done with a few plastic baggies and a heavy book. Cant remember what they called the stuff, but its the same stuff used to keep pills together. The guys that make E use it, so I'm sure if you do the research you will find it. Google, " bonding agent for pills" or something like that. Hope I could help. Just remember, Karma is a motherf*cker. Dealing poison will only result in hardship in the long run. Plant you some seeds and deal you some some love homeboy. IMO Much Love.


----------



## whulkamania (Aug 27, 2008)

I see the word "Cookin" is used alot.......

IF YOU CAN SMELLLLLLL WHAT THE ROCK.....IS COOKIN!

Unless you have any knowledge of Wrestling, What I just said will go rght over you're head.


----------



## bluntmaster9 (Aug 27, 2008)

TrailerTrashed said:


> Bro. most here are right , that sh*t is poison. You already know that though. I sold coke for many years and made lots of money. Also did lots of time. Careful homeboy, its a dog eat dog world. Having said that, perhaps i can help ya re-rock your girl. You need a "bonding agent". Around here you can buy it in a spray form at the local head shops. For making re-rock a press is not necessary. The final pressing can be done with a few plastic baggies and a heavy book. Cant remember what they called the stuff, but its the same stuff used to keep pills together. The guys that make E use it, so I'm sure if you do the research you will find it. Google, " bonding agent for pills" or something like that. Hope I could help. Just remember, Karma is a motherf*cker. Dealing poison will only result in hardship in the long run. Plant you some seeds and deal you some some love homeboy. IMO Much Love.


 
alright awesome. You said the local head shops might carry it? I will do some more research... as i honestly can't find shit on the topic on google. literally nothing.


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 27, 2008)

bluntmaster9 said:


> CRACK?? ur fuckin crazy man. think about what u just said....


he dont know pple always say that when they hear cook.


----------



## bigtittymilf (Aug 28, 2008)

what you wanna dop is basically the same as making crack or at kleast same process just dont add ether or baking soda just get a double boiler pot or a pot with some rocks or something on bottom to contain heat and fill with water then put a mason jar inside of that with your powder and some water enough to mix it all together well then simmer it on a low heat until the water evaporates out and swish it around spome duringn the process you will end up with little coke rocks same as youwould with crack but there was no soda to freebase it


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 28, 2008)

bigtittymilf said:


> what you wanna dop is basically the same as making crack or at kleast same process just dont add ether or baking soda just get a double boiler pot or a pot with some rocks or something on bottom to contain heat and fill with water then put a mason jar inside of that with your powder and some water enough to mix it all together well then simmer it on a low heat until the water evaporates out and swish it around spome duringn the process you will end up with little coke rocks same as youwould with crack but there was no soda to freebase it


No u actually wrong. He wants hard coke like off da 16 that the dealer he cops it from.
no where near the same process. cookin is a whole other story.


----------



## bigtittymilf (Aug 28, 2008)

im pretty sure you would still end up wioth a cookie that break into rocks


----------



## dknob (Aug 28, 2008)

Out of curiosity, what did you cut it with? Way back in the day I watched my friend make some crack by doing something like putting baking soda and the coke in hot water. It worked, we smoked it, then threw it out and continued doing speed. Neither is good, speed is always worse tho.



bluntmaster9 said:


> i get some raw diggidies. prob. 65 - 70% --- i cut it.. and i want it to look the way i got it.. thats all


----------



## bluntmaster9 (Aug 29, 2008)

me personally? i use inositol powder (vitamine B) ---- if that can't be found i use lactose powder if i'm absolutely desperate.... and i'm considering using lidocaine ( www.lidocaine.com ) .... i heard using this though is very sketchy in the sense that if to much is used, it will create some stomach pains and issues. ---- from what i was told if u use lidocaine to make the final product 50% coke 25% inositol and 25% lidocaine. 

lidocaine is a topical anastetic in it's self so, it would go along with the common MISCONCEPTION of the more numb you get the better it is.


----------



## jerseystoner (Aug 29, 2008)

^^^^lidocaine and benzocaine are both good things to cut it with, they give you the numb feeling without the high, ive passed off pure lidocaine powder to some dumbasses before

if you want to clean the coke up do an acetone wash, that will get rid of allt he nasties, then you just press it, its really too much trouble unless you have a large amount though


----------



## dannyking (Sep 9, 2008)

pure cocaine will make your heart explode, a friend of mine got a very high quality coke and was left in a coma for 4 weeks afterwards, lots of damp cokey paste in ireland at the mo. you cannot take pure cocaine!


----------



## dannyking (Sep 9, 2008)

devknob said:


> Out of curiosity, what did you cut it with? Way back in the day I watched my friend make some crack by doing something like putting baking soda and the coke in hot water. It worked, we smoked it, then threw it out and continued doing speed. Neither is good, speed is always worse tho.


i love speed. hard to locate over here though


----------



## lilkc (Sep 9, 2008)

yall krazy! 
-weed head right here


----------



## corral hollow kid (Sep 9, 2008)

Anything powdered is nothing but the Devil's Dandruff!!!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Sep 9, 2008)

you can do pure coke, you just cant be stupid enough to do a fuckin hogger like u do with some cut up bullshit. I dont do it myself anymore, but we get shit straight off the brick. Not cut n baked or anything like that, straight corner chunks off a brick. If your girl OD'd off a line of some deisel its cuz shes either never had good coke in her whole life, or she thought she was supergirl and tried to go a gram in one line.


----------



## Rolando Luna (Jun 24, 2017)

Get inositol powder (can be found at any vitamin retailer) make sure it's pure inositol, 99% or above acetone and high quality coke mix the inositol and coke at a ratio you're looking for ( make sure to grind into a fine powder) add acetone a dropper at a time until you get a paste like consistency then press if you want then allow 15-20 minutes for the acetone to evaporate out put it in the microwave at 10 to 15 second intervals until hard that always worked for me in the past..


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jun 24, 2017)

Rolando Luna said:


> Get inositol powder (can be found at any vitamin retailer) make sure it's pure inositol, 99% or above acetone and high quality coke mix the inositol and coke at a ratio you're looking for ( make sure to grind into a fine powder) add acetone a dropper at a time until you get a paste like consistency then press if you want then allow 15-20 minutes for the acetone to evaporate out put it in the microwave at 10 to 15 second intervals until hard that always worked for me in the past..


This thread is 9 years old man. I'm sure he found out how to do it 9 years ago lol.


----------



## Rolando Luna (Jun 25, 2017)

lol yeah didn't see it until just now


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Jul 3, 2017)

korvette1977 said:


> raw is 98% your shit was cut 5 times before you got it ........ I used to deal that shit 15 yrs ago .. its bad news


Not really, coke heads don't rob stores for it, opiate addicts do, well may not be the same everywhere but in Canada it's pretty true, coke here is almost accepted socially the same as booze or pot, I can't find any other drugs for the life of me but a endless supply of coke.


----------



## ANC (Jul 3, 2017)

I don't feel safe around drunk people or people on coke.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 3, 2017)

ANC said:


> I don't feel safe around drunk people or people on coke.


You are very wise.


----------



## draxhemp (Jul 3, 2017)

ANC said:


> I don't feel safe around drunk people or people on coke.


I have never been able to tolerate drunk people. I don't go out to public events I don't want to have to knock the shit out of a drunk guy and then get killed by the cop when he try's to put hand cuffs on me. seen a man raped in jail SO now I'm ride or die.


----------



## WinnyBoyBlue (Jul 10, 2017)

draxhemp said:


> I have never been able to tolerate drunk people. I don't go out to public events I don't want to have to knock the shit out of a drunk guy and then get killed by the cop when he try's to put hand cuffs on me. seen a man raped in jail SO now I'm ride or die.


Anal Blades mate....all you have to do is clench.


----------



## DblBrryInvestments (Jul 10, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> This thread is 9 years old man. I'm sure he found out how to do it 9 years ago lol.


Or or or......

God forbid, OP got into a lil bit of trouble and never really found out to rerock his powder haha.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 31, 2017)

here is YOUR help for cocaine.... 
THROW THAT SHIT AWAY AND SPEND YOUR MONEY ON KETAMINE !!!!


----------



## Newgrowjournal (Sep 7, 2017)

bluntmaster9 said:


> alright awesome. You said the local head shops might carry it? I will do some more research... as i honestly can't find shit on the topic on google. literally nothing.


Hey bud here's some help. You're gunna want to get yourself some acetone. It's a clear substance. Don't buy any of that blue or yellow nail polish remover. Alright, grind up your coke and mix in what ever cut you want (the finer grounded up the better). Put a pan on the stove to light heat. Put your powder in the pan and controllably drip acetone on it using a dripper or even a straw. You'll want around 1.5 times the amount of acetone to product. Now as it evaporates use a butter knife pushing all of the coke towards the middle of the pan. Once completely evaporated the longer you leave it in the heat the harder it will become. You should end up with a cookie shaped rock. You can put it in the freezer to make it harder and more fresh. Good luck.


----------



## Z3r0Z3r0 (Mar 14, 2018)

korvette1977 said:


> You need a press... coke is a bad bad bad drug .. But will get you a lot of pussy



Exactly why is this talk even allowed here?

PS: Nah thats not pussy, more like wet flexabag sack of bones

Best way to get club slut STDs brah


----------



## HydroEnthused (Mar 22, 2018)

gangjababy said:


> why are you asking this on a growing forum?? blow is in powder form because it has been cut with god knows what. Do yourself a favor and flush that shit down the toilet, nothing good can come of it.


 In the right hands, a $50 bag of cocaine...used properly...anything is possible.


----------



## justsmokedope (Mar 29, 2018)

i beleave you can put it in a sealed plastic bag and pop it in a fridge for a bit

also you can heat over a water bath in another container so it melts bock together then pop in fridge it will go into a lump (dont get water in it ) or just leave in a cool place to cool down then you can beak up into rocks


----------

